# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] OSRS Emulator Bot

## SnowyGryphon

*OSRS Emulator Bot is a scripting platform for people who want to run their bots on Bluestacks.
With this bot you have direct access to essential game data and interact with methods.
Which is a major improvement over using simple pixel bots.
Everything through a custom client somewhat like PC OSRS bots does.*



Emulators has low banrate

It is pretty established in these communities that using a emulator is safer than PC
based bots. This has several script creators on these forums already proven.
Most of them are pixel bots and work well. But they take more time to create.
This bot makes use of it's own APK and communicates directly with the OSRS client,
this is how it has direct access to data about the world and is able to interact with it.



Pixelbased scripts are hard to create

Let's say you want to interact with a character on the screen.
How do you do that with pixel scripts? Especially if the character is moving around?
One way is to use python and AI to detect the character on the screen.
Sounds cool, but it is lots of work and it is specific to that character.
And what if the character is not on the screen? Does the script fail then?

OSRS Emulator Bot communicates directly with the Emulator and have precise access to
all the objects in the world. Everything you need to do is query the character by name
and make a call to the interactWith method. Literally 3 lines of code and then everything
just works.



```
NPC npc = bot.getNPCs().getClosest("Zulrah");
bot.interactWith(npc, "Attack");
```



Reliable interact with method

What PC OSRS bots usually do is that they create an abstract mouse and simulates input. 
This means that it sometimes fail and it also often depends on the zoom
of the camera. OSRS Emulator Bot directly calls the interact with method and therefore these
interact with commands never fail as long you are in range.




Try for free:


Download and start the emulator BluestacksDownload and start OSRS Emulator BotEnable ADB in bluestacks settingsBot should now know about the emulatorFollow the quick start scripting guide here or just test run the Oak Logs builtin scriptJoin the discord  :Smile:

----------


## SnowyGryphon

0.2.1 has now been released. The following improvements has been made: Chat query, Grand Exchange sell and buy, interact with inventory item is now working properly etc  :Smile:

----------


## SnowyGryphon

0.3.1 now released. Now all the game object data should be available. + all the interact routines are now working properly. More or less everything important should now be working.

----------


## Shadezz

This is pretty cool  :Smile:  Do you have any demo scripts? I'd love to just test it out really quick before comitting

----------


## SnowyGryphon

I've been toying with a Varrock Oak Logs script today. It will be part of next release tomorrow along with a bunch of bug fixes  :Smile:

----------


## SnowyGryphon

Version 0.4.0 released.
Bug fixes: camera data, walkToTileOnMinimap etc.
Features: Inventory item names, world object lookup utilities etc.

----------


## SnowyGryphon

Online today

----------


## DwiPristianto

Can I buy that for osrs gp and by the way I'm difficult to connect to discord are I can email or something else.

----------


## SnowyGryphon

Yeah, I accept OSRS GP

----------


## SnowyGryphon

OSRS Emu Bot is now out of beta. Fixed a few bugs, it is now possible to interact with player house items by using the interactWith(GameObject, int global_id) API. Check getActionLog to find out what ID to use. Other than that I am about start adding high quality scripts. Was gonna start with Sand crabs and Ammonite crabs. If you want something talk to me and I'm gonna make it a priority.

----------


## SnowyGryphon

1.1.0 released.
Massive improvements today, webWalking and auto pathing is now available through webWalkTo methods. Go to the closest bank with bot.getBank().openClosest() method. Bot is now also auto toggling running, configure that with getEnergyManager(). And a bunch of other things I've already forgotten

----------


## SnowyGryphon

1.5.11 released.
Changes include:

fixed withdrawAllButOne bug
fixed interactWith spam called in webwalker
fixed local player null in onStart
fixed connect refuse
fixed player energy 0 in onStart
added getLastTapTime, getLastInteractTime
added interactWith(Widget, global_action_id, action)
reversed logs direction
added combobox selectIndex
script search is now case insensitive
fixed obstacle handlers
Tunnel
Cave
Travel npcs
fixed support for running on hardware
added manully add adb clients
fixed onChatMessage

----------


## Daniel3131

Hey! 

I tried clicking the link for the bot. I just get the message that the page is unavailable :/

----------

